# possible problem with the USG with dust control



## wolffhomerepair (Jan 27, 2006)

I just finished a family room using the USG with dust control and had a problem with it drying. The room was heated and adequate air flow but the corners were still damp 2 days after applying them. I never had this with the standard USG lightweight. Wondering if the dust control is supposed to be that way as it never seemed to get completely hard.


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

I just tried a bucket of the Dust Control stuff on a small job I am working on, I wasn't real thrilled with it either. It dried alright, but whenever I mud, I usually leave a small (12") fan running in the room just to make sure that all areas dry well. It just didn't seem to sand and finish as well as the regular stuff.


----------



## wolffhomerepair (Jan 27, 2006)

I noticed that as well. I used 150 grit screen to sand and it pluged them solid very quickly.


----------

